

New research to use SSDs as an extension to DRAM - temuze
http://www.princeton.edu/patents/news-events/news/archive/?id=7805

======
temuze
Here's the paper: <http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~abadam/papers/ssdalloc.pdf>

